# Walking Beam Stirling Engine



## dnp101677 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of a resource other than littlemachineshop.com for a Walking Beam Stirling Engine? I found this one...

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2202&category=386435363

I like this one, but don't really want to pay that much money. I was hoping someone knew of another place to find plans for a similiar engine. I don't need a material kit - just the plans. 

Thank you in advacne for your thoughts.

Dan


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 29, 2009)

dnp101677
Try this guy....free plans to down load

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/

Tony


----------



## Groomengineering (Dec 29, 2009)

dnp101677, Raymond Levy did a very nice walking beam in Live Steam magazine. Looks like it ran from March/April 2001 to May/June 2002. Something I've always wanted to tackle, but still way above my skill level.

Jeff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 1, 2010)

Grizzly tools has them

looks like about $20 cheaper
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2010/Main/674
Tin


----------



## kendo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Dan
     I Think i have the plans for the Walking Beam Sterling Engine, i bought these
plans some time ago now.But have never got around to building it yet.
I would be happy to let you have a copy of these,free of charge of coarse,
But you will have to give me a couple of days, to scan and copy these for you.
As i am a little busy at the moment.
Once i finished scanning them i could Email them to you.

 I will try to post a picture for you sorry if its a bit grainy 

            Best Regards
                   Ken




View attachment HAE01-2.jpg


----------



## klank (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Dan,

I posted a (sort of) build of this engine - from a "kit of parts for machining" here :-

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1162.0

I have the "plans" which were part of the kit - a very long booklet of pages showing each individual part, plus a couple of g.a. drawings and some very poor instructional hints reading like they were written in Chinese, translated into Albanian, then re-translated into English.

Not an easy thing to get running I found, and I had to adapt one or two parts from those prescribed in the plans. 
If you cannot source them elsewhere, as Ken has kindly offered, I can try and scan them too - but there's a lot to do - take a while.

Do p.m. me if you need any help in the build - it is a real bugger to get going.

My "kit" of parts came from Axminster power Tool Centre, here in UK - a friend of mine who works there has since told me that virtually every kit they have sold has been returned with some very ascerbic comments and demands for "money back" as the disatisfied customers generally consider the kit/plans as a load of c**p !!!

Peter


----------



## kendo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Dan
     I spent some time today copying the plans and are ready to be emailed, if you still want them. I read peters post today and would have to agree with some of his comments. As I have a friend who as built one and yes he did have to adapt a few bits. But he got it running lovely, not a bad achievement for his first ever build
and with no engineering background. Hopefully i will see him this weekend and give you his feedback
                Best Regards 
                      Ken


----------

